# Kohle-Filter, brauch ich das? Für und wider!



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich habe einen 3qm großen Teich (weiss, der is net groß) und wollte mir nen neuen Filter kaufen, jetzt habe ich einen Kohlefilter im Angebot gesehen, aber leider kenne ich mit Aktivkohlefiltern gar nicht aus, benutzt von euch jemand sowas? Wie oft muss man die Kohle wechseln? Ist es ratsam sowas zu kaufen?

Naja, wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Vielen Dank schonmal, 
 hubutz

BTW: Ich konnte mich leider nicht registrieren, bekam die Fehlermeldung alle relevanten Felder auszufüllen (was ich auch getan hatte, hab alles ausgefüllt gehabt^^), vielleicht mal nachschauen, oder mag die Software Firefox net?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

hallo hubutz,

kohlefilter sind zum filtern spezieller stoffe im teichwasser da (ich kann dir noch nicht einmal sagen für welche) haben aber wenig gemeinsam mit normalen biologisch arbeitenden teichfiltern welche für die (filterung) biologische umsetzung der normal am teich anfallenden schadstoffe (stickstoffverbindungen) sinn machen - deshalb unnötig solange nicht zumindest eine außreichende normal filterung vorhanden ist.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo hubutz,

ich benutze ab und an einen Aktivkohlefilter im Aquarium- zum herausfiltern der Rückstände von Medikamenten. 

Ich schreib mal auf, was die auf die Verpackung geschrieben haben:

- hat eine max. Oberfläche, die dazu dient, flüssige Verunreinigungen, organische Verbindungen und unangenehmen Geruch zu entfernen
- in den Löchern der Oberfläche wird das Ansiedeln von Bakterien ermöglicht
- entfernt Chlor, Schwermetalle usw.
- soll jeden Monat erneuert werden

Soweit ich weiß, lassen sich diese gebundenen Stoffe aber nicht durch Auswaschen in Wasser wieder von ihrer Bindungsstelle trennen-falls doch- bitte klärt mich auf!!
Sie lösen sich aber angeblich, wenn die Kohle mit den Verbindungen gesättigt ist, auf einmal (was dann zu Vergiftungen führen kann); d.h. Du müßtest ständig neues Filtermaterial nachkaufen... 

Soweit meine Erfahrungen mit Aktivkohle im Filter- vielleicht können Dir die Anderen weiter helfen!


Viele Grüße

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Danke erstmal!

Hört sich gut an  Also braucht man das net... ) Tolle Community hier!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Hubutz

Bei der Filterung über Kohle handelt es sich um eine Chemische Filterung.Chemische Filtermaterialien werden oft in der zweiten Kammer eines nicht biologischen Filters verwendet. In der ersten Kammer befindet sich gewöhnlich ein mechanisches Material, um Schwebeteilchen rauszufiltern. Meistens Filterwatte.
Kohle entfernt Ammoniak und andere organische Stoffe, indem sie diese lose an der Oberfläche bindet.
Sie hat eine große Oberfläche für die chemische Absorbtion. Aber wenn die Kohle gesättigt ist muß diese erneuert werden. Das kann ziemlich kostspielig werden. Deshalb ist diese Filterung eher für kleine Teiche.
Dein Teich hat ja nur 3qm, aber ich würde Dier trotzdem eine biologische Filterung empfehlen.
Wenn Du unbedingt chemisch filtern möchtest, würde ich Zeolith verwenden. Dieses Material kannst Du wieder in einem Salzbad aufbereiten.

Gruß Bekko


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2004)

Hi Bekko,

das nenne ich einmal eine gute Erklärung - sauber !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

